# any point of hypertrophy style training during a cut?



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

So i'm thinking about competing in a mens physique show next year and so i'm looking into doing more bodybuilding style routines. At the minute I haven't really strayed away from full body, powerlifting style routines and my physique is not bad, I just don't have the typical bodybuilding characteristics like the peaks on the biceps etc.

.

Im currently doing a test cut too see if I can get contest lean, If it turns out I can get as lean as I want i'm going to do a 6 - 8 month bulk then cut for the competition. But I was just wondering is there any point of me doing hypertrophy specific bodybuilder split style routine while I'm in a deficit, since I can't physiologically build muscle. My mentality should be to preserve or even gain strength during a deficit and so a full body, powerlifting style training which I built my physique on in the first place is more appropriate.

.

Cheers!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

More reps = more calories burned I suppose

May add to your deficit!

I've read conflicting views, some say you should aim to do as little as possible in the gym to maintain muscle rather than overwork them while they aren't being fed sufficiently

That's as far as my knowledge goes I'm afraid lol

Also goes for PCT as well some say do a powerlifting/strength routine to maintain strength post cycle


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

train the same way you gain weight as when you lose weight. if you can gain weight with a specific routine then you will hold it better with that routine your familiar with


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I would go with the principle that since building muscle is not going to happen on a cut, you should concentrate on trying to preserve muscle by just keeping poundages & intensity as high as possible.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Train the same way as you did before the cut imo.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't like the idea of going very heavy during a deficit, you're always going to be a lot more open to injury and you hear of so many people getting injured in the run up to a contest because they don't back off the intensity.

IMO using moderate poundages and cutting down on rest periods or supersetting is a good way to go.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

It depends on quite a lot of things, not least of which is the degree of fatness at the start of a cut and also how large an energy deficit you go into - if you start with a lot of bodyfat and only a small calorie deficit then you can hold and even gain a some amount of muscle because you sill have the energy stores there, but if you start lean (or as you get leaner) and go into a large deficit then you'll likely lose muscle, especially if natural, and so have to more carefully balance training and nutrition. The main thing though is if you cut assisted or natural - assisted you can train a lot more while cutting (esp cardio) without risk of losing muscle.


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

Less volume more intensity


----------

